# Ugggh...Broadway market - wank city central



## chico enrico (Aug 14, 2009)

went out for a meal last night. girl wanted to meet me down Broadway Market. I'd only ever been there a couple of times before and remembered not taking to it but what the fuck, change of scene and all that. Plus she's stunning and only over from Paris for the week. 

anyway, meal was very nice but afterwards we went to a couple of pubs. Both of which were full of thee most smug, self-satisfied looking cunts I think i have ever clapped eyes on (though one of them, the '_something_ & Mutton' was by far the worse of the two) 

Just utterly revolting specimens: hideous 'english rose' looking women in abercrombie & fitch clobber and gucci loafers and wankers with oakley shades untop of their gormless heads.

Total wank city central. Anyone have the misfortune to know the area? I hereby nominate it as my most hated place to go out at night.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2009)

I live very near there.  I've never been in any of the pubs there, but we often pass them on a sunny weekend day as we walk to the lido, and yeah, the people who completely fill the pavements outside the pubs do look like your description. 

There's a Mexican restaurant which looks pretty good, though - lovely big outside area and staff who try to encourage you to come in.


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 14, 2009)

We went to a Turkish restaurant which was excellent.

Just a shame all the people in the pubs were so hideous. Honestly, it was like they had got all the wannabes who had _failed_ the audition to pretend to be Jamie Oliver's 'friends' when he has a BBQ on his TV show - for looking _too much_ of a wank - all in the one place.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 14, 2009)

All my responses to this post make me think I'm becoming a nasty person so I'm going to let it go, was the food nice?


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 14, 2009)

IC3D said:


> All my responses to this post make me think I'm becoming a nasty person so I'm going to let it go, was the food nice?



yes. food was glorious. and the staff were very nice as well. pretty cheap come to think of it too 

but, nah, be nasty. it's good. nice is dull.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 14, 2009)

The Dove remains one of the only pubs to ever ask me to leave.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

the cat and mutton is a truly awful pub, full of cuntz imo


----------



## braindancer (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't entirely hate The Dove but.....ughhh, the Cat and Mutton? Is there a pub with a greater concentration of wankers and cunts in the whole of London?  I very much doubt it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

yes, broadway market has turned into one of the most hideous places on earth known to man. wanker-central.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the cat and mutton is a truly awful pub, full of cuntz imo



It's a fairly unpleasant pie filling, too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

braindancer said:


> I don't entirely hate The Dove but.....ughhh, the Cat and Mutton? Is there a pub with a greater concentration of wankers and cunts in the whole of London?  I very much doubt it.



don't mind the dove, pop in there occasionally, but at least they all go to the cat and mutton, so by avoiding that, you can avoid the cuntz


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

the landlady in the dove used to be a monster, don't know if its the same woman but it was enough to put me off for life....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

fogbat said:


> It's a fairly unpleasant pie filling, too



and £30 a pie in there, and tomato sauce is extra


----------



## Ms T (Aug 14, 2009)

I was there a couple of weeks ago.  It is exactly how you describe.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/59/5941/Cat_and_Mutton/Hackney

lol at the reviews


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 14, 2009)

why don't the C-IRA do their bombing campaigns in places like the Cat & Mutton? they'd certainly do themselves more favours PR-wise.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2009)

I've not been round there for years & years but it was heading that way back then. Used to enjoy London Fields though.

And I always meant to try the Turkish place.

And there's a Russian (or something) place too isn't there?

Oh well.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 14, 2009)

Onket said:


> I've not been round there for years & years but it was heading that way back then. Used to enjoy London Fields though.
> 
> And I always meant to try the Turkish place.
> 
> ...



Georgian, I think.  They might be upset if you call them Russian these days.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 14, 2009)

I love it how Chico has always got a bird on the go. He's all about Acid house and lovely foreign birds.

Isn't most of Dalston/Hackney all about wanker central real life Nathan Barley these days though???


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2009)

These people pay for your benefits, scum


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Georgian, I think.  They might be upset if you call them Russian these days.



You may well be right.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> I love it how Chico has always got a bird on the go. He's all about Acid house and lovely foreign birds.
> 
> Isn't most of Dalston/Hackney all about wanker central real life Nathan Barley these days though???



Clapton is full to the brim with Nathan Barley types


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 14, 2009)

A good rival for Broadway market in the WCC scale is Colombia Rd in Hackney, esp Royal Oak. complete and utter wall to wall cuntz where all blokes looks like that arsehole fashion bloke with a quiff and the women look like total idiots as well


----------



## Sunray (Aug 14, 2009)

chico enrico said:


> went out for a meal last night. girl wanted to meet me down Broadway Market. I'd only ever been there a couple of times before and remembered not taking to it but what the fuck, change of scene and all that. Plus she's stunning and only over from Paris for the week.
> 
> anyway, meal was very nice but afterwards we went to a couple of pubs. Both of which were full of thee most smug, self-satisfied looking cunts I think i have ever clapped eyes on (though one of them, the '_something_ & Mutton' was by far the worse of the two)
> 
> ...



You're clearly an ageing fashion policeman.

Funny as fuck how people on here are totally judging people by how they look.  Lots of the people that drink round there are artists.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> don't mind the dove, pop in there occasionally, but at least they all go to the cat and mutton, so by avoiding that, you can avoid the cuntz



The second time I met El Jugs was at an Urban East London drinks in the Dove.  Has it changed that much, there then?

If we pass that area when we're out on the boat, we often stop for fish, n' chips, to go to the petshop or the farmers market.  Didn't realise it had got like _that_.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

pinkmonkey said:


> The second time I met El Jugs was at an Urban East London drinks in the Dove.  Has it changed that much, there then?
> 
> If we pass that area when we're out on the boat, we often stop for fish, n' chips, to go to the petshop or the farmers market.  Didn't realise it had got like _that_.



the dove is fine imo, quite like it in there actually, it's the cat and mutton I don't like


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sunray said:


> You're clearly an ageing fashion policeman.
> 
> Funny as fuck how people on here are totally judging people by how they look.  Lots of the people that drink round there are artists.



tbh, if the cat and mutton was a better pub, it wouldn't matter as much if there were cuntz in it, but every time I've been there (admittedly only a couple of times) the staff in there seemed more concerned with looking fab and joking with other looking fab people, and serving other fab looking people, and joking with them, that they couldn't be arsed with ordinary punters


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2009)

And who cares if they are artists?


----------



## IMR (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, I was wondering whether that granted some sort of papal immunity. _He kicked his dog to death, but he's an _artist.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a friend who lives near London Fields.  He is an artist.  He laughs at the people chico describes as well.


----------



## BarryB (Aug 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the landlady in the dove used to be a monster, don't know if its the same woman but it was enough to put me off for life....



They employ a bouncer/security guard to prevent non pub users from going to their toilets! Give me Wetherspoons any day.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2009)

BarryB said:


> They employ a bouncer/security guard to prevent non pub users from going to their toilets! Give me Wetherspoons any day.



the toilets are strange - unisex ain't they - all cubicles - it ain't right


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> and £30 a pie in there, and tomato sauce is extra


----------



## Thora (Aug 15, 2009)

It is a bit crap round there, The Dove is nice though but a bit expensive and a slightly odd mix of Belgian/Thai food iirc.


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 17, 2009)

maximilian ping said:


> A good rival for Broadway market in the WCC scale is Colombia Rd in Hackney, esp Royal Oak. complete and utter wall to wall cuntz where all blokes looks like that arsehole fashion bloke with a quiff and the women look like total idiots as well



Interesting you say that. One of my best mates lives on Columbia Rd so i'm out thetre quite a lot. yes, on sundays there is a fairly high wank ratio. but believe me, NOTHING compared to Broadway market. 

Similarily, The Royal Oak is a wank's joint but to be fair, most of the clientele there are just upper middle class types who probably pay just a bit too much attention to the Observer Colour Supplement. These people may be irksome for the ease by which they glide through life, like a lubricated colonoscopic camera, but at the end of the day there's no great pretence or artifice about them, so i don't find them as repugnant as the Broadway Market types.

Honestly, spending a night drinking down there gives you a new perspective on 'wankers' in the same way that I imagine spending a week living in the subterranean encampments in Delhi's sewers would force one to reassess one's view on 'below par housing'.


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 17, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Funny as fuck how people on here are totally judging people by how they look.  Lots of the people that drink round there are artists.



Well, from my anthropological experience, generally if someone LOOKS like a sphincter polyp they are a sphincter polyp. 

just as if someone describes themself as an 'artist' quite clearly they are a cunt of the utmost and irredeemable pedigree. In fact i expect if someone lives/drinks around broadway market and woukld refer to themself as a 'artist' they are probably off the radar as far as wanker-dom can be measured and thus represent a veritable never ending black hole of cuntery to which there is no measure.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/59/5941/Cat_and_Mutton/Hackney
> 
> lol at the reviews



quality    Beer in the evening is the best chronicler of our times.



> The place is a travesty now, you couldn't chuck a brick without hiting a middle-class trendy who's showing their parents up from Devon the chirpy cockernee coster-mongers on Columbia Road. They make me sick, and pull your jeans up, cretins.



The actual saturday broadway market is a bit of a nightmare now, like how over priced are these olives,  can i afford £4 for a loaf bread ad infinitum, the crowd is interesting rather than annoying though, very international.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/59/5941/Cat_and_Mutton/Hackney
> 
> lol at the reviews



"There was even a woman with a dog in a bag"

(This is actually becoming a more and more common sight round that neck of the woods - the other Saturday as I walked through London Fields I saw three individuals with tiny dogs in bags - two of them were cycling particularly daft looking bicycles - I was most amused )


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

the sort of people who drink in the dove & cat and mutton will be the sort of people who will drink in what replaces the foul foundry


----------



## scifisam (Aug 17, 2009)

braindancer said:


> "There was even a woman with a dog in a bag"
> 
> (This is actually becoming a more and more common sight round that neck of the woods - the other Saturday as I walked through London Fields I saw three individuals with tiny dogs in bags - two of them were cycling particularly daft looking bicycles - I was most amused )



I saw a man the other day with _two_ dogs in a bag - matching tiny Dachshunds poking out at either end of a sports bag, like a canine pushme-pullyou.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 17, 2009)

Thora said:


> It is a bit crap round there, The Dove is nice though but a bit expensive and a slightly odd mix of Belgian/Thai food iirc.



No actually its not, somebody, I don't care who, has breathed life into it.

I've lived in East London since 1997 and in 1997 Broadway market was boarded up and dead. Its a proper east end market with marked out pitches and its essentially pedestrianised, but at that time it had had no stalls since the early 80's.  What shops  there were,  struggled to exist with 1/2 empty shelves.

Finally, after over 35 years of total neglect, somebody did something to it that means people actually go there and you tell me that its shit?

I know what I prefer.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 17, 2009)

those are not terrible reviews 

these are terrible reviews  

sorry just got a bit competitive there


----------



## Nixon (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty awful  I live near by..I've always loved London Fields but the market has turned it a lot more wanky..On a Saturday you can't get any food for under 3 quid.It's a market for godsake!


----------



## Sunray (Aug 18, 2009)

Nixon said:


> Yeah it's pretty awful  I live near by..I've always loved London Fields but the market has turned it a lot more wanky..On a Saturday you can't get any food for under 3 quid.It's a market for godsake!





There was NO MARKET before that farmers market, so its turned from a street with tumble weed blown down it to one that has nice food on it.  If you want cheap food go to Bethnal green or Brick lane markets, its not like they are miles away.


----------



## asbestos (Aug 18, 2009)

Sunray said:


> No actually its not, somebody, I don't care who, has breathed life into it.
> 
> I've lived in East London since 1997 and in 1997 Broadway market was boarded up and dead. Its a proper east end market with marked out pitches and its essentially pedestrianised, but at that time it had had no stalls since the early 80's.  What shops  there were,  struggled to exist with 1/2 empty shelves.
> 
> ...



Double edged sword..

I first moved there (just off Broadway Market) a couple of years after you, and in all honesty I preferred it then.  The Dove existed back then and you could get a seat in the place, the Pie & Mash shop was always open along with the Chippy, the place may have had the feeling it had seen it's last days but I enjoyed getting the paper and sitting in the caff with a cup of tea.

The last time I was around there (2006) I couldn't wait to leave, awful.

Columbia Road had gone the same way, couldn't get moved for west end plonkers everywhere, as for the Royal Oak, that used to be an amusing night out in there...


----------



## Cowley (Aug 18, 2009)

at this thread.


----------



## BEARBOT (Aug 18, 2009)

ive been local to the area(living just across mare street from b'way market)for 5 years..

ive never been in the cat and mutton..for some reason i just knew it wouldnt be my sort of scene in there but TBH i rarely go in a pub unless its to see a gig and cat and mutton doesnt put on gigs..

i have been the dove a few times cos friends wanted to have a local drink(never on a sat, day or night)and found it a nice, pretty quiet pub, i like the strawberry beer..

i can see sunrays points..ive been pretty low income all my life but i dont hate ALL gentricifation on principle..SOME can help an area.a lively area is better than a desolate deserted street.its just very bad if the new businesses are only welcoming to posh types..and if long standing old businesses like spirits shop are forced out.

im long term unemployed so havent really tried out any resturants on the street except the turkish one at the bottom when it was under a different name i think cilcea (that one is cheapish, some of the other are pretty pricey i think)and yes i do consider myself an artist(not sure what others think tho) 

i have noticed more of these sort of jumpers tied around their necks obviously rich south ken/chelsea types hanging around the area but im pretty sure its mostly a weekend thing..?
also i think that 80s "preppie look" thing is just in fashion now(among certain people)i wouldnt waer it myself but if its working for them

i'm not sure i would want to spend an evening in a pub packed soley with these types chico....but i dont they are worth getting angry at(unless they do/say something directly to you)why let them get to you?

if you come to the area on a w/e night again maybe try the dolphin on mare street(near well st)very near to b'way market..it has the rep of being party central with djs and very unpretentious and it has a late license too.
ive not been but i have the hunch its pretty rough and ready, sounds a good antidote to the cat maybe?

has anyone been in the dolphin..? curious to get opinions..
the only localish pub ive been in recently is the victoria on the other side of the park(yes cos they have gigs sometimes)VERY nice for a music pub esp..


----------



## Thora (Aug 18, 2009)

Sunray said:


> No actually its not, somebody, I don't care who, has breathed life into it.
> 
> I've lived in East London since 1997 and in 1997 Broadway market was boarded up and dead. Its a proper east end market with marked out pitches and its essentially pedestrianised, but at that time it had had no stalls since the early 80's.  What shops  there were,  struggled to exist with 1/2 empty shelves.
> 
> ...


I only moved in a couple of years ago so can't compare to what is was - maybe it is better than how it was before, but I still don't think overpriced and wanky is A GOOD THING.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 18, 2009)

There are plenty of markets in the area to get cheap stuff.  Bethnal Green road and brick lane market on a Sunday.  I suppose it depends on your definition of over priced?  There are some nice shops there selling nice stuff.  Nice stuff costs more, at least your getting something for you money.

Over priced is my local shop, he charges 80p for a tin of beans, but its 100m from my door, so I pay it, even though Tescos is 10min walk down the road.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't think of any shops on Broadway Market that sell anything worth buying other the off-licence or the post office

Are you talking about the shop that only sells vinyl album sleeves? *snigger*


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 18, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I can't think of any shops on Broadway Market that sell anything worth buying other the off-licence or the post office
> 
> Are you talking about the shop that only sells vinyl album sleeves? *snigger*



there is that hardware shop, the butchers, i think theres a school uniform shop, and all the general store type places. the vinyl picture frame place has closed down finally! as has the place the sold paintings of local road signs.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 18, 2009)

and of course on market day there is all the nice food.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

there is nice food on market day


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 18, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> i think theres a school uniform shop,



And how many 20 something hipsters think that it's a new boutique for them???


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 18, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> there is that hardware shop, the butchers, i think theres a school uniform shop, and all the general store type places. the vinyl picture frame place has closed down finally! *as has the place the sold paintings of local road signs*.



Has Stephen Selby's place shut down? Or is that another shop selling art you are writing about?


----------



## BarryB (Aug 19, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Has Stephen Selby's place shut down? Or is that another shop selling art you are writing about?



Yes his shop has closed down. At the end it was only in the basement as the ground floor shop has become a bar. Seems to be doing well.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 19, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> And how many 20 something hipsters think that it's a new boutique for them???



um none. it's a school uniform shop.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 19, 2009)

Sunray said:


> There was NO MARKET before that farmers market, so its turned from a street with tumble weed blown down it to one that has nice food on it.  If you want cheap food go to Bethnal green or Brick lane markets, its not like they are miles away.



You're talking shit. I grew up a few streets away and there was definitely a market there when I was growing up in the 80s.


----------



## Boycey (Aug 20, 2009)

i was at a barbecue with my courierenger mates on london fields last night and it was indeed a shower of utter cunts from the field right the way down the market. someone actually said "shouldn't you lot be at the foundry?"


----------



## Onket (Aug 20, 2009)

To you? Or to them?!


----------



## TopCat (Aug 20, 2009)

There was always a market at Broadway market. The so called farmers market on a Saturday has the same fruit and veg but at double the price for mugs. 

Now Broadway is all yoga, art, and 4 pound loaves of bread.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

I posting from BM as I type...I am sat outside an uber trendy coffee shop and I don't care that me coffee was £6 million pound because I am plotted up here on my macbook wearing ubercool oversized sunglasses, looking superfabulous and narrowing my eyes at all the poor people who haven't moved away yet. In fact I wear these sunglasses to filter them out, they offend me and lower the tone of the street.

What the hell is taking them so long...this street is ours now!!!

I can't wait to the weekend....I will stroll up and down the farmers market, looking ubercool and paying £3 million for a sliver of stilton, memory of lettuce and a sniff of chorizo ciabatta.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 20, 2009)

The London Fields crew, a right bunch of nasty bastards lurve all the new punters down Broadway Market. All that cash and Ipods, and credit cards and designer this and that waiting to be plucked. The pity is that ordinary folk get picked on now and this never really used to be the case.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

TopCat said:


> *The London Fields crew*, a right bunch of nasty bastards lurve all the new punters down Broadway Market. All that cash and Ipods, and credit cards and designer this and that waiting to be plucked. The pity is that ordinary folk get picked on now and this never really used to be the case.



Do you know them personally then?


----------



## Boycey (Aug 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> To you? Or to them?!



said to us as they packed up their barbecue and scuttled to the other side of the park 



TopCat said:


> The London Fields crew, a right bunch of nasty bastards lurve all the new punters down Broadway Market. All that cash and Ipods, and credit cards and designer this and that waiting to be plucked. The pity is that ordinary folk get picked on now and this never really used to be the case.



london fields has afaik always had a fairly dark element- i used to live in homerton about 5 years ago and would travel through the park, every week there'd be the familiar yellow rape/murder/attempted murder signs. fresh rich pickings there may be but i'm not convinced that ordinary people are getting a worse deal crime wise.


----------



## Onket (Aug 20, 2009)

Someone I was in the park with got booted in the face & had to have a plate put into his head cos his dog went near someone in London Fields once.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> Someone I was in the park with got booted in the face & had to have a plate put into his head cos his dog went near someone in London Fields once.



Talk us through this one please....


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you know them personally then?



no he doesn't, and i know because i am actually in the fields gang, and we don't know this guy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> no he doesn't, and i know because i am actually in the fields gang, and we don't know this guy.





Yeah but _*which*_ 'fields gang' are you in?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2009)

the one i read about in the paper, the bad one.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> the one i read about in the paper, the bad one.



yeah, but you stick by E8, never see you in E5


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2009)

no i am E5? by which i mean i AM e5


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> no i am E5? by which i mean i AM e5


----------



## Boycey (Aug 20, 2009)

it's the e9 mandem that really run tings, e5 and e8 got gentrified ages ago.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2009)

ohh yes i sometimes go to that nice deli in E9


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> ohh yes i sometimes go to that nice deli in E9



cheese to die for


----------



## Boycey (Aug 20, 2009)

yes they do a mean chicken burger with chips and can of pakistani coca cola for a quid.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you know them personally then?



I know one of them very well and am aquainted with a few others.  The one I know fairly well has a mum (don't they all) who used to work for me when he was little.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 20, 2009)

TopCat said:


> There was always a market at Broadway market. The so called farmers market on a Saturday has the same fruit and veg but at double the price for mugs.
> 
> Now Broadway is all yoga, art, and 4 pound loaves of bread.



No there wasn't


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

Boycey said:


> it's the e9 mandem that really run tings, e5 and e8 got gentrified ages ago.





rutabowa said:


> ohh yes i sometimes go to that nice deli in E9



 Street tuff.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 20, 2009)

Louloubelle said:


> those are not terrible reviews
> 
> these are terrible reviews
> 
> sorry just got a bit competitive there



OH MY WORD! 


They are awful!  Sounds like my idea of a nightmare.

Have you been?


----------



## Onket (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Talk us through this one please....



The info is pretty much in the post already.


----------



## Boycey (Aug 20, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> OH MY WORD!
> 
> 
> They are awful!  Sounds like my idea of a nightmare.
> ...



never been in, been passed many times and the reviews are very accurate. it is a gallery of cunts. still beats ealing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> The info is pretty much in the post already.



So somebody's dog went near someone else and that person marched up to the owner and kicked them in the head?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2009)

TopCat said:


> I know one of them very well and am aquainted with a few others.  The one I know fairly well has a mum (don't they all) who used to work for me when he was little.


we nicked your phone when you weren't looking tho


----------



## Boycey (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> So somebody's dog went near someone else and that person marched up to the owner and kicked them in the head?



i'd assume there was something of a scuffle before the face kicking but that's pretty much what i read, doesn't sound implausible.


----------



## 8den (Aug 20, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> OH MY WORD!
> 
> 
> They are awful!  Sounds like my idea of a nightmare.
> ...



I've been at a free drinks party there once, and wouldn't go back for love nor money. The wankers outside on a hot day deserve a random stabbing.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunray said:


> No there wasn't



There's been _a_ market stall on Broadway Market for as long as I have lived in Hackney (10 years or so) but _a_ market stall does not a market make.


----------



## Onket (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> So somebody's dog went near someone else and that person marched up to the owner and kicked them in the head?



Yes.

The dog owner was sat on the ground with us and the other bloke booted him in the face & fucked off sharpish.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 20, 2009)

braindancer said:


> There's been _a_ market stall on Broadway Market for as long as I have lived in Hackney (10 years or so) but _a_ market stall does not a market make.


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 21, 2009)

Onket said:


> Someone I was in the park with got booted in the face & had to have a plate put into his head cos his dog went near someone in London Fields once.



ohhhh yea, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 21, 2009)

Despite my earlier post, I have to say that when I was walking through Broadway Market yesterday the people sitting outside the cafes and pubs all looked absolutely ordinary. Maybe the twats only go there at weekends. 

I finally saw that Goergian restaurant, too - I never had any idea what people were talking about and thought they meant a different restaurant, because the Georgian one isn't actually on Broadway Market.


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 21, 2009)

BEARBOT said:


> has anyone been in the dolphin..? curious to get opinions..


yea. i've been there a few times. it's alright. mate of mine was doing a club night there. shuts a bit early though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 21, 2009)

Boycey said:


> it's the e9 mandem that really run tings, e5 and e8 got gentrified ages ago.



you've not been to Hackney Vill-age then Boycey?  thats E9

It tries to be achingly trendy y'know

We've still got two estate agents although the undercover porn shop has gone


and an organic butchers

the village tap still lingers on faithfully

what about an urban drinks in E9 victoria park - the britannia is two minutes walk from me...humm


----------



## BEARBOT (Aug 21, 2009)

organise the drinks miss shelf..if im around ill do my best to come
ive been in the britannia once..serafina steer was playing her harp
dont they have a film night on thursdays...?
i keep meaning to go to that


----------



## braindancer (Aug 21, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I finally saw that Goergian restaurant, too - I never had any idea what people were talking about and thought they meant a different restaurant, because the Georgian one isn't actually on Broadway Market.



It was until a couple of years ago - then they moved to their current premises - don't know the details but I'm led to believe the move was a result of an unaffordable rent hike on the previous premises.


----------



## Boycey (Aug 21, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you've not been to Hackney Vill-age then Boycey?  thats E9
> 
> It tries to be achingly trendy y'know
> 
> ...



yeah but that's south e9 

(you do all realise i was taking the piss right?)


----------



## Utopia (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I live 5mins away & I happen to like Broadway market/London Fields, the people and all that goes with it, yes there are a few twats but thats the same everywhere in London, and at least they're relatively harmless and quite funny to take the piss out of!

And this place does the best steak I have ever eaten! 

www.buenayre.co.uk/


----------



## liberty (Aug 22, 2009)

chico enrico said:


> went out for a meal last night. girl wanted to meet me down Broadway Market. I'd only ever been there a couple of times before and remembered not taking to it but what the fuck, change of scene and all that. Plus she's stunning and only over from Paris for the week.
> 
> anyway, meal was very nice but afterwards we went to a couple of pubs. Both of which were full of thee most smug, self-satisfied looking cunts I think i have ever clapped eyes on (though one of them, the '_something_ & Mutton' was by far the worse of the two)
> 
> ...



I used to live right on London Fields and by Broadway Market 3 years ago. I like the fields but yes market / people were quite wanky


----------



## sceptic60 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Created by Hackney Council*

Broadway Market as it is now was created by Hackney Council. They sold of a shed load of properties down the road to three property developers. One was a Russian who were sold nine properties for under a quarter of a million pound instead of a social housing trust called Notting Hill Housing Trust. The purpose was clearly to make the place upmarket, bring in revenue to the area and reintroduce an overpriced market. 

There was as the name suggests a market years ago and I met one old man down there who used to sell rabbits on the street. It is full of artists, and is the classic scenario of having a cheap area made trendy by fashionista's who then dominate the place, prices go up, the original people who live there can't afford it, and the place becomes a white middle class zone. 

Is it wank-central? It is certainly full of people with temporary haircuts, carrying babies and dogs for rent as they parade in their second-hand fur. The market can be ok, though expensive, and the history of the place, and the disgusting way the council treated the people of Broadway Market is lost on most of the current residents. History is like so 5-minutes ago. 

Still, the battle is lost there now, the street is taken over by parasitical estate agents who offered nothing but rising house prices to dodgy russian and other property developers. The council will say job done, having left a wake of paranoia and infighting amongst the old residents. The area with the lido, the park, the market per se is not that bad, the rest of it is ugly.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 10, 2011)

sceptic60 said:


> It is certainly full of people with temporary haircuts


 
What does that mean lol


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2011)

My haircut is permanent.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> What does that mean lol


 
A haircut that does not last long, ie. replaced with something different next week.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 10, 2011)

How does one get a permanent haircut?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> How does one get a permanent haircut?


 
One asks for the same thing each time, and regularly.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 10, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> How does one get a permanent haircut?


 
it's not a haircut, it's a lifestyle choice.


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 15, 2011)

scifisam said:


> staff who try to encourage you to come in.


 
This is a bad sign surely?


----------

